# Mad Max: Fury Road,theatrical date TBD



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Charlize Theron and Tom Hardy have signed on for the fourth installment of the "Mad Max" franchise,currently titled *Mad Max: Fury Road*.

George Miller is set to produce and direct the film,currently scheduled to begin filming next August in Australia.

No official word in regards to whether or not Mel Gibson will reprise the lead role in the film.

Miller was recently quoted as saying,"It could be Mel,it could be anyone",in regards to who will play the male lead.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118010598.html?categoryid=1236&cs=1


----------

